

MVP is about not wasting your life - tomasien
http://istommydrunk.svbtle.com/mvp-is-about-not-wasting-your-life

======
mattschmulen
I would replace fear with pride and vanity. the behavior seems to be more
about the anxiety of looking bad in front of your peers than evolving a
business model or product. its unfortunate because smart people from past
successes seem to be more afflicted than those with 'less to lose'

~~~
tomasien
You're not wrong. Not at all.

